# 05 650 brute timing issues



## kaos (Jul 3, 2011)

hmm ok just how are you supposed to time a brute force 650 sra 2005. is it the same as a 750? i cant find nothing about a 2005 650 brute timing. i know a prairie is the same but no pics or instuctions. iv timed it like a 750 and it wont take any gas.it will idle but as it reves it pops and cracks. do i use the l mark or the T mark. i under stand to time the back first rotate 270 then do the front. i dont want to warp any valves. i cant afford any thing else to go wrong.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

The 650s and 750s should be the same on valve timing. I sent you a PM that may help.


----------



## kaos (Jul 3, 2011)

thanks a lot. just what i needed


----------

